# CAE not eating algea flakes?



## LS70 (Jun 3, 2006)

*CAE not eating algea wafers?*

hi, i have a Chinese algea eater in a 10g, bought him after having serious algea problems, 

but now he has barely any algea to eat, the tank is spotless! 

plus i will be changing to a 38g soon, so he really wont have much to eat. 

i purchased algea waffers (Hikari brand) for bottom feeders but he wont touch them and it eventually makes a huge mess at the bottom of the tank. 

any suggestions?
would he eat lettuce?


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

You can give him a whole bunch of different veggies. Carrots zuhcinni cucumber, anthing like this a CEA should like. Microwave in water for about 2min. let cool then just drop in the tank. Remove uneaten portion after 24hrs.

Also CAE are not strict veggitarians, so my guess is he'll start to clean up some left overs your other fish may leave behind.

Good thing you'll be moving up to a bigger tank, these guys get big, and aggressive. So keep your eye on it.


----------



## LS70 (Jun 3, 2006)

cool i'll try real veggies 

i wanted him to get used to the algae wafers so that when i move him, he'll have something to eat, maybe some of my other fish i have planned for the 38g will like them


and these things get really BIG!, mine is maybe 2-2.5in, i saw one at big als at least 5inches! they also love to hide in caves,


----------

